# "An Old Dogs Prayer"



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

One by one, they pass by my cage,
Too old, too worn, too broken, no way.
Way past his time, he can't run and play.
Then they shake their heads slowly and go on their way.

A little old man, arthritic and sore,
It seems I am not wanted anymore.
I once had a home, I once had a bed,
A place that was warm, and where I was fed.

Now my muzzle is gray, and my eyes slowly fail.
Who wants a dog so old and so frail?
My family decided I didn't belong,
I got in their way, my attitude was wrong.

Whatever excuse they made in their head,
Can't justify how they left me for dead.
Now I sit in this cage, where day after day,
The younger dogs get adopted away.

When I had almost come to the end of my rope,
You saw my face, and I finally had hope.
You saw thru the gray, and the legs bent with age,
And felt I still had life beyond this cage.

You took me home, gave me food and a bed,
And shared your own pillow with my poor tired head.
We snuggle and play, and you talk to me low,
You love me so dearly, you want me to know.

I may have lived most of my life with another,
But you outshine them with a love so much stronger.
And I promise to return all the love I can give,
To you, my dear person, as long as I live.

I may be with you for a week, or for years,
We will share many smiles, you will no doubt shed tears.
And when the time comes that God deems I must leave,
I know you will cry and your heart, it will grieve.


And when I arrive at the Bridge, all brand new,
My thoughts and my heart will still be with you.
And I will brag to all who will hear,
Of the person who made my last days so dear.
--author unknown


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

:smcry::smcry::bysmilieh that just touched my heart...........................


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

It brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

beautiful! That made me tear up.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

This surely was written for my Bo---RIP little guy---1/ 1/2 yrs. was just not enough! Love & miss you! :wub:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh that is powerful. Count me in as one who teared up when reading it. :crying:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Beautiful, Terry. Reminds me of Deb, always taking the seniors.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Beautiful, Terry. Reminds me of Deb, always taking the seniors.


Yes, me too Linda!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Beautiful


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, I just gave my supposedly 15 year old Crisse lots of extra hugs and kisses. We've been celebrating Crisse every day for the last 5 years. We are so truly blessed to have her.

Thanks, Terry.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxooxox


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Beautiful and so touching. And, true. Thank you, Terry.


----------

